# Performance mods



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Auto or manual transmission?

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Amasock (Dec 10, 2013)

Manual trans


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

Bad news racing has a whole bunch of performance parts. They are a supporting vendor on this site.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

ZZP as well

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

With tune already done... and an intake... I would say the next thing to do a nice exhaust or some meth.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Amasock said:


> Manual trans
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


#1 thing to do is to swap the trans fluid for Amsoil synchromesh. The stock fluid does not hold up well to stock power, much less tuned power. There are many threads here documenting the reasons and why that specific fluid is recommended. 

I asked which trans because you are limited on the manual by the capability of the clutch, and making more power will cost you $$$ if you need to upgrade your clutch to hold more than 200 ft-lb. Basically, you can forget about e85 as an option as that will tip you over what the stock clutch can hold. 

Go with a downpipe, tune, and exhaust. A FMIC would also be a good upgrade and you *might* be able to get away with meth injection. If you want to make more power, budget in a stage 2 clutch. 

With the tune, your turbo will start to cook the oil. 22PSI really is the "reliable limit" for this turbo and it will get hot. Over 700 degrees F kind of hot. Check the 1.4T section for a thread I created on why it is absolutely necessary to run a true synthetic oil here and what your options are. They are unfortunately few. I'll get a recommended list up soon. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> #1 thing to do is to swap the trans fluid for Amsoil synchromesh. The stock fluid does not hold up well to stock power, much less tuned power. There are many threads here documenting the reasons and why that specific fluid is recommended.
> 
> I asked which trans because you are limited on the manual by the capability of the clutch, and making more power will cost you $$$ if you need to upgrade your clutch to hold more than 200 ft-lb. Basically, you can forget about e85 as an option as that will tip you over what the stock clutch can hold.
> 
> ...


does the auto trans fluid hold up ok is this just an manual issues or do you think its needed for auto also. As I understand your a dealer for amsoil so I feel like you would suggest either way is that the case?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> does the auto trans fluid hold up ok is this just an manual issues or do you think its needed for auto also. As I understand your a dealer for amsoil so I feel like you would suggest either way is that the case?


Auto probably needs new fluid north of 30K at best. The Dexron fluid specified works well for the purpose intended; just needs to be changed more often than you would think. 30-40K is an interval I have always done with an AT, even with synthetic fluid.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Auto probably needs new fluid north of 30K at best. The Dexron fluid specified works well for the purpose intended; just needs to be changed more often than you would think. 30-40K is an interval I have always done with an AT, even with synthetic fluid.


with or without mods isnt that fluid good for like 50k by the book , I know the stuff in my wifes explorer is rated at 100k


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> with or without mods isnt that fluid good for like 50k by the book , I know the stuff in my wifes explorer is rated at 100k


45, but more than a few here have reported crummy shifting by the 30-35K mark on the autos (more than just 2011's with already-bad shifting).

Our Toyota's rated for "lifetime" fluid changes *rolls eyes*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> with or without mods isnt that fluid good for like 50k by the book , I know the stuff in my wifes explorer is rated at 100k


Rated for or effective for? Also, is that normal or severe service? 90% of owners drive the severe service interval even if they don't know it. Get it changed no later than 45k. 

I recommend the Amsoil SS fuel efficient fluid not because I'm a dealer but because I know it is better than the OE fluid, which is actually decent. The Amsoil fluid will last 2x as long under severe service conditions. 

Don't bother using anything else though. We've had people trash transmissions on other groups trying ATF by other companies such as Royal Purple. Warranty denied on those, and validly so. The fluid is a lower viscosity than your typical ATF and very few companies make a comparable fluid to what GM uses. Amsoil is one of those few. They make a normal ATF and a Fuel Efficient ATF with a lower viscosity, which Amsoil specifically recommends for the Cruze and warranties that transmission from fluid-related failure during the service life of that fluid as specified by Amsoil. 

Either get it changed with more GM fluid or go with the Amsoil fluid, but don't use anything else unless you can verify it is a comparable viscosity and a Group 4/5 PAO true synthetic base stock. 

For the record, I was using Amsoil before I became a dealer, and the Synchromesh fluid they make was unanimously agreed upon as the best fluid for our manual transmissions. I became a dealer to make it cheaper for people since I offer a 12% discount. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Ford (and sadly GM also) only cares about that tranny staying together for 100k so if they can get away with keeping that factory fluid in there without a change and advertise long service intervals its a win for them.. After 100k they could care less what happens to you or that tranny. I have an Auto and around 30-35k it started to shift a little different (not in a good way).. I got the fluid changed sadly before reading about Amsoil and how superior their fluids are against OEM, but I am about 10k away from a change and Amsoil will be going in.. Also the next oil change will involve Amsoil's 5w-30


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Rated for or effective for? Also, is that normal or severe service? 90% of owners drive the severe service interval even if they don't know it. Get it changed no later than 45k.
> 
> I recommend the Amsoil SS fuel efficient fluid not because I'm a dealer but because I know it is better than the OE fluid, which is actually decent. The Amsoil fluid will last 2x as long under severe service conditions.
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying to bash you just interested to see your thoughts you seem very knowledgeable and I would prob take your rec with our with out the dealer tag

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> I wasn't saying to bash you just interested to see your thoughts you seem very knowledgeable and I would prob take your rec with our with out the dealer tag
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I didn't think you were bashing me. No worries there. I just like to be thorough and since I've heard of Cruze transmissions being trashed by other automatic transmission fluids, I wanted to make sure you understood why I was so adamant about not using anything else. Otherwise, I can easily come off as just wanting to sell a product, which isn't my main goal. 

Sent from mobile.


----------

